# Easy Fundraisers NO Inventory, NO Volunteers



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Dguzan.com offers 10% back on anything purchased off the website. We have Fine Art and
Nature Photography in a number of Price Points to meet anyones budget. Framed, unframed, Limited Edition, Compilations, etc. Presently we have over 700+ images posted. We will be fine tuning the images shown, in the coming weeks and adding many more.(goal is to maintain about 3000 images. Great for gifts or decorating. Send an email to [email protected] to
let me know your interest. All I need is an organizations contact information. Once I have that, I issue a code number. The code number is entered at time of payment. 10% check is sent out monthly to group which holds the code number. This is a new take on fundraising. The great thing is that you don't have to ask anyone to donate their time or treasure.

Thanks.

Don


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Neat concept.


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks...Know any organizations/groups interested in raising some money. If so, please
give them the site address.....dguzan.com


Don


----------

